
List of Books Considered the Worst - samclemens
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_books_considered_the_worst
======
The_rationalist
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_novels_considered_th...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_novels_considered_the_greatest_of_all_time)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lists_of_100_best_books](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lists_of_100_best_books)

